# "People Skills", do you place any emphasis on them in your prepping plans?



## Honkerhunteronhoth

https://www.forbes.com/sites/jacque...lls-you-need-to-succeed-at-work/#17d72b943216

Let's talk about this wonderful term, and if you actually have some of these attributes that might prove to very vital in sort of emergency situation when things go for the lack of a better term "tits up". Do you have some of these skills or do you lack them. Do you think the ability to negotiate, ready body language and remain polite will help you and your family out, or would they be a crutch that will come back to bite you? It does seem like the human dimension of prepping is rather over looked in favor of things and stuff. So whilst you may have a $hit ton of ammo and water at home, that will only go so far when you might need another persons help to do something that you can't do yourself.


----------



## Annie

Who needs people skills when you have a gun? _Just kidding!_ :devil:


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Annie said:


> Who needs people skills when you have a gun? _Just kidding!_ :devil:


Unfortunately if you can't play the part, you could very well get f*cked up by people that can. 
Dialogue can also solve as many problems if not more than brute force.




Rather best summed in this clip in Lawless. Where if you are impolite to the wrong people you will get a dynamic response and as a prepper you have failed.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Well, I taught college for > 20 years. So I've dealt with all sorts of "people".

There is uneducated and ignorant , which can be helped, stupid is a challenge.

Then there is morons, imbeciles, criminals, and liberals.


----------



## Mad Trapper

double post, site is slow


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Mad Trapper said:


> Well, I taught college for > 20 years. So I've dealt with all sorts of "people".
> 
> There is uneducated and ignorant , which can be helped, stupid is a challenge.
> 
> Then there is morons, imbeciles, criminals, and liberals.


Which require different handling for each type of person. But the solution of pointing guns at everything and everyone might come back to bite you. If I am stealing your chickens, I don't expect you to shake my hand. But if we meet in the middle of nowhere do you have the ability to "network" and create contacts that might be able to help you and vice versa or just piss me off to the point where if you were drowning I would throw you a barbell just to speed up the process?


----------



## Sasquatch

My BS detector is on point so I dont have much concern about that. I can talk with people when I need to so I am most likely good there too.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider

> People Skills", do you place any emphasis on them in your prepping plans?


No I hate people.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Which require different handling for each type of person. But the solution of pointing guns at everything and everyone might come back to bite you. If I am stealing your chickens, I don't expect you to shake my hand. But if we meet in the middle of nowhere do you have the ability to "network" and create contacts that might be able to help you and vice versa or just piss me off to the point where if you were drowning I would throw you a barbell just to speed up the process?


I would dazzle You with brilliance, or baffle You with bullshit!

P.S. why you pointing a gun? You'd the shoveled and I'd shut up.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Sasquatch said:


> My BS detector is on point so I dont have much concern about that. I can talk with people when I need to so I am most likely good there too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


What's Your detector at Sas? More full of shit than a Thanksgiving Turkey?


----------



## Chipper

Once SHTF it may be shoot first and ask questions later. Won't be to eager to find out where others stand. Avoiding interaction with people may be necessary for survival. So NNOOO.


----------



## Annie

In ordinary life I'd say my people skills are pretty good. In an SHTF situation I don't plan on going out. I'll be with my peeps at home. If I have to bug out, I don't want to be around anyone but the family. Prolly go off deep into the woods.


----------



## Annie

hawgrider said:


> No I hate people.


:vs-kiss: Love ya hawg!


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Mad Trapper said:


> I would dazzle You with brilliance, or baffle You with bullshit!
> 
> P.S. why you pointing a gun? You'd the shoveled and I'd shut up.


Normally it is because I am trying to shoot something, be it paper or some creature. Unless you are a Raiders fan, then it should be a given.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Annie said:


> In ordinary life I'd say my people skills are pretty good. In an SHTF situation I don't plan on going out. I'll be with my peeps at home. If I have to bug out, I don't want to be around anyone but the family. Prolly go off deep into the woods.


As will everybody... But will you travel to another State or stay closer to home? When you live in an area where the population is packed "nut to butt" how are you not going to encounter people?


----------



## The Tourist

I have no people skills. In fact, I was paid not to have any. I was a professional bill collector for half of my adult jobs.


----------



## Annie

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> As will everybody... But will you travel to another State or stay closer to home? When you live in an area where the population is packed "nut to butt" how are you not going to encounter people?


My state or another? Depends on the situation.

Bugging out sure wouldn't be my first choice, though. And true: NJ's a populated state. I don't worry about what I can't survive, only what I can.

Not all of i=NJ is populated though. I know some good hunkedown spots and I deal with what I've got, not what I don't have.... What else is there?


----------



## Annie

The Tourist said:


> I have no people skills. In fact, I was paid not to have any. I was a professional bill collector for half of my adult jobs.


Bill collection and knives? Sort of makes sense, right? _Gimme the money or I stick ya! _


----------



## SOCOM42

hawgrider said:


> No I hate people.


No I hate people II.


----------



## jimcosta

*Honkerhunteronhot: *The opening question about People Skills is an interesting one.

*First let's look at it from a small group *- just you or you and just a very few others (4 or 5).
Each of you are who you are and you are probably not going to change. Most of us are proud of who we are so just accept it and move on. The same for the very few with you.
So for a very small group the question may be pointless. You have to work with the skills you have.

*However, not so for a large group.* For us, a key requirement to join our group is for each adult to take a one hour Youtube seminar on recognizing everybody else's personality at an instant glance.
With this knowledge, you will know that there is no correct personality and that a sampling of all personalities makes for the strongest group.
It also tells you how long a person takes to make decisions, whether it will be right or wrong, what motivates them, pisses them off, and especially when to follow them and when to lead them.
*
Our worst fear is mutiny from within.* This personality spotting skill keeps the squabbles down. We all expect others to think and behave just like us until we learn to appreciate that many are different. Therefore we don't get hurt feelings in interactions but rather respect for the differences. The worst we can do is to expect others to be left handed when they were born right handed, and then be pissed at them for it. 
Our group works around Focus Group leaders in various survival skills (Health, Nourishment, Morale, Physical, Planning and Security). This skill helps us get the right leader in leadership positions.

The bottom line is each personality has different people skills. We intend to capitalize on each one's specialty when that specialty is needed.

*Watch* 1 Hour Seminar: Spotting Personalities
Note: Be sure to download and print the two files (Personality test and Signs) at the bottom of this panel


----------



## Mad Trapper

jimcosta said:


> The opening question is an interesting one.
> 
> *First let's look at it from a small group *- just you or you and just a very few others (4 or 5).
> Each of you are who you are and you are probably not going to change. Most of us are proud of who we are so just accept it and move on. The same for the very few with you.
> So for a very small group the question may be pointless.
> 
> *However, not so for a large group.* For us, a key requirement to join our group is for each adult to take a one hour Youtube seminar on recognizing everybody else's personality at an instant glance.
> With this knowledge, you will know that there is no correct personality and that a sampling of all personalities makes for the strongest group.
> It also tells you how long a person takes to make decisions, whether it will be right or wrong, what motivates them, pisses them off, and especially when to follow them and when to lead them.
> *
> Our worst fear is mutiny from within.* This personality spotting skill keeps the squabbles down. We all expect others to think and behave just like us until we learn to appreciate that many are different. Therefore we don't get hurt feelings in interactions but rather respect for the differences. The worst we can do is to expect others to be left handed when they were born right handed, and then be pissed at them for it.
> 
> Our group works around Focus Group leaders in various survival skills (Health, Nourishment, Morale, Physical, Planning and Security). This skill helps us get the right leader in leadership positions.
> 
> *Watch* 1 Hour Seminar: Spotting Personalities
> Note: Be sure to download and print the two files (Personality test and Signs) at the bottom of this panel


Jim- I don't need a shrink.

I am never alone, I am always with my two best friends, my self, and Jesus.


----------



## The Tourist

Annie said:


> Bill collection and knives? Sort of makes sense, right? _Gimme the money or I stick ya! _


Actually, it got worse. In that era (before Wisconsin got its CCW provision) guys who carried company money to the banks just carried. The guys were trustworthy and cops looked the other way. I carried the money on some occasions.

Then the owner, Pete Walsh, wanted to learn all about firearms but he never even held one. If we bought a new firearm the boss had to see it.

I even took his wife to the range so she could learn how to fire a .22LR 1911.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Annie said:


> My state or another? Depends on the situation.
> 
> Bugging out sure wouldn't be my first choice, though. And true: NJ's a populated state. I don't worry about what I can't survive, only what I can.
> 
> Not all of i=NJ is populated though. I know some good hunkedown spots and I deal with what I've got, not what I don't have.... What else is there?


Riding the storm out in the area you know sounds better than ending up someplace else you don't. You might not be well received in other locations by the Natives.

I dunno after watching the Eclipse debacle in August of 2018, my State's population doubled rather quickly. I can see something like that happening here in the pursuit for safety illusion.


----------



## Annie

Mad Trapper said:


> Jim- I don't need a shrink.
> 
> I am never alone, I am always with my two best friends, my self, and Jesus.


Gotta throw a dog into that mix and it's the perfect recipe.


----------



## bigwheel

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/jacque...lls-you-need-to-succeed-at-work/#17d72b943216
> 
> Let's talk about this wonderful term, and if you actually have some of these attributes that might prove to very vital in sort of emergency situation when things go for the lack of a better term "tits up". Do you have some of these skills or do you lack them. Do you think the ability to negotiate, ready body language and remain polite will help you and your family out, or would they be a crutch that will come back to bite you? It does seem like the human dimension of prepping is rather over looked in favor of things and stuff. So whilst you may have a $hit ton of ammo and water at home, that will only go so far when you might need another persons help to do something that you can't do yourself.


Great topic of conversation. Can only repeat once again what my 2nd grade teacher wrote in the remarks section of my report card.."He dont make friends easy or play well with others." It still holds true. It drives me crazy to be around my wife. The only live humans I can tolerate for very long are good looking ladies and my old pals down at the Sports Grill..and they sometimes make me mad too. We plan to face the future alone..and save the last few rounds for ourselves. Now if any our East Texas pals want to start a prepper commune with an abundance of cute hippy chicks..might be feasible to pal around over there. I can act very friendly when required due to extensive training in selling Camping Memberships and Lake Lots. Got to be a slick talker to close those deals ya know?


----------



## Smitty901

Not really. I have the skills that will be need. The ability to make it clear to anyone what failing to move on will mean for them. It will not be a time for negotiations ,,warming shots or second chances.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

bigwheel said:


> Great topic of conversation. Can only repeat once again what my 2nd grade teacher wrote in the remarks section of my report card.."He dont make friends easy or play well with others." It still holds true. It drives me crazy to be around my wife. The only live humans I can tolerate for very long are good looking ladies and my old pals down at the Sports Grill..and they sometimes make me mad too. We plan to face the future alone..and save the last few rounds for ourselves. Now if any our East Texas pals want to start a prepper commune with an abundance of cute hippy chicks..might be feasible to pal around over there. I can act very friendly when required due to extensive training in selling Camping Memberships and Lake Lots. Got to be a slick talker to close those deals ya know?


Yes and the ability to negotiate and bargain effectively will be vital skills if you want to have a long term existence. You can always try to shut out the world, but the world will still find a way to make sure you are well aware of it's existence.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Smitty901 said:


> Not really. I have the skills that will be need. The ability to make it clear to anyone what failing to move on will mean for them. It will not be a time for negotiations ,,warming shots or second chances.


Until it is a female with a small child stumbles upon your area. Then what are you going to do?


----------



## paulag1955

@jimcosta Thanks for sharing that link.


----------



## Smitty901

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Until it is a female with a small child stumbles upon your area. Then what are you going to do?


 We are a people of faith we will serve both justice and charity . What we will not be is someones fool. As an American soldier contrary to the news media We have protected countless women and children even from their own people. many of our soldiers died for it. If you think you going to sit down a get into meaningful dialoged with most that come your way . You will not last long. The is a reason a posted sentry does not engage in conversation . Follow instruction and move on That simple .


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Smitty901 said:


> We are a people of faith we will serve both justice and charity . What we will not be is someones fool. As an American soldier contrary to the news media We have protected countless women and children even from their own people. many of our soldiers died for it. If you think you going to sit down a get into meaningful dialoged with most that come your way . You will not last long. The is a reason a posted sentry does not engage in conversation . Follow instruction and move on That simple .


Except that is never how it works. In the real world anybody can be a "first responder" .

Especially out in the middle of BFN, and you have a choice to make. You can drive on and pretend nothing happened or you can render what assistance you can. Most people will do the latter. Remember the "apoc" is not the only thing one should be ready for. The mundane emergencies that also happen frequently are something one should be ready to deal with every year. I think we got lost on focusing on the big one and forgetting about the most likely things to happen in our communities. A blizzard is a weather event that can be just as dangerous.

I would be careful about the posted sentry routine, because all that does is provide information that you have things of value that are worth looking out for.


----------



## Smitty901

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Except that is never how it works. In the real world anybody can be a "first responder" .
> 
> Especially out in the middle of BFN, and you have a choice to make. You can drive on and pretend nothing happened or you can render what assistance you can. Most people will do the latter. Remember the "apoc" is not the only thing one should be ready for. The mundane emergencies that also happen frequently are something one should be ready to deal with every year. I think we got lost on focusing on the big one and forgetting about the most likely things to happen in our communities. A blizzard is a weather event that can be just as dangerous.
> 
> I would be careful about the posted sentry routine, because all that does is provide information that you have things of value that are worth looking out for.


 What you miss here is I have had to make that choice. More than once. A child can be and is often used as bait or a distraction. We will stay right here. Were will share when it is right we will defend what is ours. We will no leave. We did not start living as we do yesterday. People skills will get you killed because post SHTF no one will give a carp about fell stuff. People are not nice unless there is something in it for them.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Smitty901 said:


> What you miss here is I have had to make that choice. More than once. A child can be and is often used as bait or a distraction. We will stay right here. Were will share when it is right we will defend what is ours. We will no leave. We did not start living as we do yesterday. People skills will get you killed because post SHTF no one will give a carp about fell stuff. People are not nice unless there is something in it for them.


But is your attitude one based on a state with close to six million people and the proverbial hoard of grasshoppers coming to strip mine the place and take everything that you have?

Not having people skills can also get you in a world of hurt, if you threaten the wrong person or group. You can turn them against you in a heart beat and start a blood feud with folks you don't want to, which is also very counter productive to not dying. One has to have the ability to talk to other people and reason with them if they are not threatening you.


----------



## SOCOM42

Honker, I think you should read this again and understand the content.



Smitty901 said:


> We are a people of faith we will serve both justice and charity . What we will not be is someones fool. As an American soldier contrary to the news media We have protected countless women and children even from their own people. many of our soldiers died for it. If you think you going to sit down a get into meaningful dialoged with most that come your way . You will not last long. The is a reason a posted sentry does not engage in conversation . Follow instruction and move on That simple .


I take it you have never served in the military, especially combat arms.

As far as some woman and kid comes along, they are part of the masses who had a chance, goodbye, move along.

I said I don't like most people, and my preps are not for every tom, dick and harry that comes sucking around,

my people come first!

WE can be run over with your what if's, I don't worry about how I talk to people if I even talk to them.

Last point, you refer to threatening people, you miss out there, no threats, a mistake, you just kill them.

Hey, do you have a job? you have been on here all day.

I have an excuse, I work part time for myself and have been retired from my own business for 13 years.


----------



## Ragnarök

Pleasantries only get you so far. 

A way to get people to like you or trust you is to help them. However, to stay alive you don’t need people to like you.


----------



## hawgrider

Is it just me or does ****** not sound a Wyoming resident?
We have had several folks from Wyoming here and at OTP and I'm not buying what the ****** is selling.


----------



## Slippy

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Until it is a female with a small child stumbles upon your area. Then what are you going to do?


 @Smitty901 gave the perfect answer that I agree with and I'll add that if a female and a small child stumble upon my area in a Post SHTF situation, there is a good chance they are being used as a setup or a decoy of some sort. No discussion, no contact other than a stern command of Move Along.

Also, there is a chance that nearby, upon an extremely well made Pike, a severed head of someone who made a really bad decision, is perched and rotting in the elements...that may be an example of one of the best "People Skills Necessary" in certain situations...:vs_wave:


----------



## MountainGirl

hawgrider said:


> Is it just me or does ****** not sound a Wyoming resident?
> We have had several folks from Wyoming here and at OTP and I'm not buying what the ****** is selling.


 Lol it's not just you Hawg, and it was pretty clear from the beginning. It's like the guy who read all kinds of books about how to build a house... but has never actually picked up a hammer. Total poser.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Slippy said:


> @*Smitty901*
> gave the perfect answer that I agree with and I'll add that if a female and a small child stumble upon my area in a Post SHTF situation, there is a good chance they are being used as a setup or a decoy of some sort. No discussion, no contact other than a stern command of Move Along.
> 
> Also, there is a chance that nearby, upon an extremely well made Pike, a severed head of someone who made a really bad decision, is perched and rotting in the elements...that may be an example of one of the best "People Skills Necessary" in certain situations...:vs_wave:







It is possible you might send a message, and change the ROE for somebody else that happens to see you before you see them.

That almost sounds like a bad episode of Doomsday Preppers....


----------



## SOCOM42

hawgrider said:


> Is it just me or does ****** not sound a Wyoming resident?
> We have had several folks from Wyoming here and at OTP and I'm not buying what the ****** is selling.


I was thinking the same thing.

Sounds more like our former Boston survivalist with a third floor bunker.

He was going to hide out in one of the state parks and eat dandelions and rabbit.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

MountainGirl said:


> Lol it's not just you Hawg, and it was pretty clear from the beginning. It's like the guy who read all kinds of books about how to build a house... but has never actually picked up a hammer. Total poser.


Or maybe just somebody that thinks your mindset will not work very well, and is willing to challenge you on it.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

SOCOM42 said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> Sounds more like our former Boston survivalist with a third floor bunker.
> 
> He was going to hide out in one of the state parks and eat dandelions and rabbit.











Trust me, you are the East Coaster.


----------



## hawgrider

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Or maybe just somebody that thinks your mindset will not work very well, and is willing to challenge you on it.


But but... Wyoming is one of the states with the least population(fewer than 600,000 residents) so what are you worried about people skills for.

You sho do sound familiar just can't put my finger on it yet but keep talking... I'll be back later I need to wash a load of "socks"


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

hawgrider said:


> But but... Wyoming is one of the states with the least population(fewer than 600,000 residents) so what are you worried about people skills for.
> 
> You sho do sound familiar just can't put my finger on it yet but keep talking... I'll be back later I need to wash a load of "socks"


It seems the only emphasis here is prepare for conflict without the associated reality that you will eventually die. I also somehow think that the preparation part is rather lacking.


----------



## Ragnarök

It’s ironic that your thread is about people skills, and you are failing to convince the natives to buy your beads.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Ragnarök said:


> It's ironic that your thread is about people skills, and you are failing to convince the natives to buy your beads.


It is interesting to see how militant some folks have become and how entrenched the mindset seems to be. But I won't sell you beads, just blankets.


----------



## Ragnarök

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> It is interesting to see how militant some folks have become and how entrenched the mindset seems to be. But I won't sell you beads, just blankets.


You don't like repeat customers?


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Ragnarök said:


> You don't like repeat customers?


It all depends on who you are.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Slippy said:


> @Smitty901 gave the perfect answer that I agree with and I'll add that if a female and a small child stumble upon my area in a Post SHTF situation, there is a good chance they are being used as a setup or a decoy of some sort. No discussion, no contact other than a stern command of Move Along.
> 
> Also, there is a chance that nearby, upon an extremely well made Pike, a severed head of someone who made a really bad decision, is perched and rotting in the elements...that may be an example of one of the best "People Skills Necessary" in certain situations...:vs_wave:


Slippy will You ever learn? :sad2:

Taking off the head makes a mess. Jamm the pike up their arse, still alive, then heft them up to a roadside, butside of pike into hole, and leave them be.

That's what they did to the Turks and Tartars in Poland.


----------



## Annie

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> It is interesting to see how militant some folks have become and how entrenched the mindset seems to be. But I won't sell you beads, just blankets.


That makes it sounds like you're the self appointed expert and we're failing your test. That's not really fair to expect people to be happy about it. What are you looking for?


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Annie said:


> That makes it sounds like you're the self appointed expert and we're failing your test. That's not really fair to expect people to be happy about it. What are you looking for?


Nothing, no wrong or right answers. But those that live by the sword tend to die by it as well.


----------



## Annie

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Nothing, no wrong or right answers. But those that live by the sword tend to die by it as well.


Well okay. The bible says a lot of contradicting things, though. [ETA: Clarification here. Meant to say apparent contradictions. The bible doesn't really contradict itself.] For instance when dealing with the Philistines, it was good to have one...

What sort of scenarios are you talking about in term of people skills? Maybe we can go from there...


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Annie said:


> Well okay. The bible says a lot of contradicting things, though. For instance when dealing with the Philistines, it was good to have one...
> 
> What sort of scenarios are you talking about in term of people skills? Maybe we can go from there...


Do you normally interact with total strangers and not worry about them being a threat?


----------



## Mad Trapper

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Do you normally interact with total strangers and not worry about them being a threat?


You seem to be getting an *F-* in the people skills test


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Mad Trapper said:


> You seem to be getting an *F-* in the people skills test


Clearly.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Clearly.


So, ignorant, dumb, stupid?

Or moron, idiot, liberal?

Take your pick.

P.S. I'm guessing # 1, 2, 3 just above.

Lets warn folks in Wyo!!!


----------



## paulag1955

MountainGirl said:


> Lol it's not just you Hawg, and it was pretty clear from the beginning. It's like the guy who read all kinds of books about how to build a house... but has never actually picked up a hammer. Total poser.


I mean...not everyone has had the misfortune of having been in a combat zone, or even a really bad neighborhood in a big city. The best that some of us can do is read books, then try to cover all the bases based on head knowledge. I can work on acquiring household skills, farming skill, medical skills (sort of), but I haven't found a way to practice surveillance skills or battle tactics or how to behave on sentry duty in a survival situation. I have to store all that information in my head and hope I can recall it when I need it.


----------



## paulag1955

Mad Trapper said:


> Slippy will You ever learn? :sad2:
> 
> Taking off the head makes a mess. Jamm the pike up their arse, still alive, then heft them up to a roadside, butside of pike into hole, and leave them be.
> 
> That's what they did to the Turks and Tartars in Poland.


There's a reason he was called "Vlad the Impaler."


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Mad Trapper said:


> So, ignorant, dumb, stupid?
> 
> Or moron, idiot, liberal?
> 
> Take your pick.
> 
> P.S. I'm guessing # 1, 2, 3 just above.
> 
> Lets warn folks in Wyo!!!


Yet you were supposedly a college professor...


----------



## Chiefster23

This Honker dude seems to be here to stir the pot. If we ignore him maybe he will just go away.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Yet you were supposedly a college professor...


But I always was, always am, fair in grading.

Live with it. You have *earned* that grade. :tango_face_smile:

Maybe next semester You might improve.....


----------



## Mad Trapper

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Yet you were *supposedly* a college professor...


You have something incorrect.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Do you normally interact with total strangers and not worry about them being a threat?


Nope. I don't trust anybody except the guys I was in-country with.
As General Mattis said: "Be polite, be professional, but have a plan to kill everyone you meet".

I have acted that way since 1969.


----------



## Slippy

Allow me to go out on a limb here, but I like having @Honkerhunteronhoth around! He sure has livened up the place and gotten some of our old blood flowing!

Hey HooterGrabber, next time you are near a landmark in Wyoming, take a pic and post it. I'm not trying to blow your OPSEC, hell some of the pics you've already posted especially the hunting pics, sure look like Wyoming to me, or maybe South Dakota. But maybe a pic or two of the Corn Palace...er...check that, the Corn Palace is in S. Dakota, so maybe take us a pic of War Memorial Stadium?

I seem to remember it used to have something written on the base of the upper deck, something like "Welcome to 7000 ft Above Sea Level, Can You Breathe?" That always made me chuckle!

Anyway, just a thought...


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Until it is a female with a small child stumbles upon your area. Then what are you going to do?


The kid could be wired for explosives. Mama may have a hidden gun.
Both have been used to kill unsuspecting people before.


----------



## Mad Trapper

paulag1955 said:


> There's a reason he was called "Vlad the Impaler."


It was common with the Ottoman /turk and tartar invasions to put a muslime on apike. Not just Vlad.

The Turks and Tartars did much worse to Christians.

Payback is a bitch


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> I mean...not everyone has had the misfortune of having been in a combat zone, or even a really bad neighborhood in a big city. *The best that some of us can do is read books, then try to cover all the bases based on head knowledge. *I can work on acquiring household skills, farming skill, medical skills (sort of), but I haven't found a way to practice surveillance skills or battle tactics or how to behave on sentry duty in a survival situation. I have to store all that information in my head and hope I can recall it when I need it.


Right, but then don't come in to a forum and pretend you have all the answers. Most here relate things based on actual experiences, what works and what doesn't, rather than what is easily found in books or on Google...and then passed off here as personal knowledge based on real experience. 
Lot of folks have tried that here, implying expertise when none existed, they didn't last long.
Nor have folks trying to change others' mindsets...thinking theirs is superior.
But, they are fun to bat around for a while. :vs_wave:


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Slippy said:


> Allow me to go out on a limb here, but I like having @Honkerhunteronhoth around! He sure has livened up the place and gotten some of our old blood flowing!
> 
> Hey HooterGrabber, next time you are near a landmark in Wyoming, take a pic and post it. I'm not trying to blow your OPSEC, hell some of the pics you've already posted especially the hunting pics, sure look like Wyoming to me, or maybe South Dakota. But maybe a pic or two of the Corn Palace...er...check that, the Corn Palace is in S. Dakota, so maybe take us a pic of War Memorial Stadium?
> 
> I seem to remember it used to have something written on the base of the upper deck, something like "Welcome to 7000 ft Above Sea Level, Can You Breathe?" That always made me chuckle!
> 
> Anyway, just a thought...


7220 to be exact. Used to run the stairs up and down it frequently.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I learned my people skills, and my management style, as a young E-4 section leader in a combat zone where everyone was half crazy, had guns and bad attitudes, and didn't really give a crap about very much.

Smitty did that, in spades, as a First Shirt. He has got my respect.

Ya see, some of here talk the talk, and some of us have actually walked the walk.


----------



## MountainGirl

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> 7220 to be exact. Used to run the stairs up and down it frequently.


Good Google work! Here's what I just found.


----------



## paulag1955

Slippy said:


> I seem to remember it used to have something written on the base of the upper deck, something like "Welcome to 7000 ft Above Sea Level, Can You Breathe?" That always made me chuckle!


I am absolutely pathetic at altitude. Funny story. We were in South Dakota in the Black Hills (fabulous place, BTW) and my husband got it into his head that we needed to hike to the top of Harney Peak. I mean, I'm not in the best shape, but we hike occasionally so I'm thinking, "Okay, sure. It's only 3 miles. How bad can it be." So we start out. It was okay for the first mile or so, the it becomes apparent that I AM GOING TO DIE ON THIS HIKE. At least that's how I felt. The husband has gone on ahead. I know I must look like I'm going to die because random people coming down from the peak are telling me "It's not much farther!" "You can make it!" "You're almost there!" The daughter and I were laughing about that (when I had the breath to spare, that is). Anyway, I did make it to the top where someone tells us the elevation is 7,200 feet. Pretty high and apparently too high for me. In retrospect, I should probably should have turned around, but I'm glad I didn't because the views from the top were breathtaking.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Mad Trapper said:


> You have something incorrect.


At Maple Syrup University?


----------



## Slippy

paulag1955 said:


> I am absolutely pathetic at altitude. Funny story. We were in South Dakota in the Black Hills (fabulous place, BTW) and my husband got it into his head that we needed to hike to the top of Harney Peak. I mean, I'm not in the best shape, but we hike occasionally so I'm thinking, "Okay, sure. It's only 3 miles. How bad can it be." So we start out. It was okay for the first mile or so, the it becomes apparent that I AM GOING TO DIE ON THIS HIKE. At least that's how I felt. The husband has gone on ahead. I know I must look like I'm going to die because random people coming down from the peak are telling me "It's not much farther!" "You can make it!" "You're almost there!" The daughter and I were laughing about that (when I had the breath to spare, that is). Anyway, I did make it to the top where someone tells us the elevation is 7,200 feet. Pretty high and apparently too high for me. In retrospect, I should probably should have turned around, but I'm glad I didn't because the views from the top were breathtaking.


AWESOME! Me and the Slippy family has also hiked to the top of Hearney! Tallest mountain east of the rockies, right?!

It was a pretty warm day and our strategy was to load our "packmules" down with backpacks filled with bottles of water! "Packmules" being Son1 and Son2...who were probably 10 and 12 at the time. The little bastards didn't break a sweat and we had refreshing water the entire way up to the peak! I wish I had a way of converting those pics into digital, that was a good hike if I remember it!


----------



## Mad Trapper

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> At Maple Syrup University?


Where I taught, You would never *ever* been considered .

*MORON!!*


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

MountainGirl said:


> Good Google work! Here's what I just found.
> View attachment 102517


I am glad, you managed to Google War Memorial Stadium hun, do you think you could sing " The Beer Song" for me as well. Maybe tell me who Pistol Pete is and while your at it tell me about the Bronze Boot run?


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Mad Trapper said:


> Where I taught you would never been considered .


Is that because you folks tend to take your boots off to count to twenty?


----------



## SOCOM42

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Do you normally interact with total strangers and not worry about them being a threat?


Basic answer is, Everyone around me that is unknown is a threat.

Never have lived in a big city within a rough neighborhood, have you???

I don't trust anyone to one level or another, strangers, not at all.

I don't worry about social skills, never have, never needed to.

I went to school to be an engineer not a socialite.

Post SHTF, I will avoid all people I can that are not part of the group,

then conversations will be on an adversarial level, at least one of us will have a rifle pointed at them.

All of us are veterans, army, marines, navy, most of us have little tolerance for those who flap at the mouth.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

SOCOM42 said:


> Basic answer is, Everyone around me that is unknown is a threat.
> 
> Never have lived in a big city within a rough neighborhood, have you???
> 
> I don't trust anyone to one level or another, strangers, not at all.
> 
> I don't worry about social skills, never have, never needed to.
> 
> I went to school to be an engineer not a socialite.
> 
> Post SHTF, I will avoid all people I can that are not part of the group,
> 
> then conversations will be on an adversarial level, at least one of us will have a rifle pointed at them.
> 
> All of us are veterans, army, marines, navy, most of us have little tolerance for those who flap at the mouth.


Nope the Hostiles are all holed up for the winter, rainbows and butterflies all around. I even talk to my neighbors!! But at least you plan on bugging in and not traveling!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Slippy said:


> AWESOME! Me and the Slippy family has also hiked to the top of Hearney! Tallest mountain east of the rockies, right?!
> 
> It was a pretty warm day and our strategy was to load our "packmules" down with backpacks filled with bottles of water! "Packmules" being Son1 and Son2...who were probably 10 and 12 at the time. The little bastards didn't break a sweat and we had refreshing water the entire way up to the peak! I wish I had a way of converting those pics into digital, that was a good hike if I remember it!


I drove to the top of Pikes Peak a number of times, does that count? 14,000 and some odd feet.
I looked at it every morning for 15 months.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Is that because you folks tend to take your boots off to count to twenty?


WHEN I took the Physics/Chemistry APT test, high school, I scored 98%.

Then taught, two Universities , and a 1# college in the nation.

What have YOU done JETHRO?

Besides graf off the govenment?

You can't lick my boots


----------



## paulag1955

Slippy said:


> AWESOME! Me and the Slippy family has also hiked to the top of Hearney! Tallest mountain east of the rockies, right?!
> 
> It was a pretty warm day and our strategy was to load our "packmules" down with backpacks filled with bottles of water! "Packmules" being Son1 and Son2...who were probably 10 and 12 at the time. The little bastards didn't break a sweat and we had refreshing water the entire way up to the peak! I wish I had a way of converting those pics into digital, that was a good hike if I remember it!


Our daughter was ten at the time but she only weighed about 50 pounds so loading her up with water didn't seem right.


----------



## paulag1955

I'm non-confrontational by temperament. If there were a situation that required de-fusing, I'd be the one to do it. But I worry that being naturally passive-seeming is not going to be an asset if the rule of law falls. I say passive-seeming because I'm not passive. I have a pretty hot temper, but it's generally not put on display.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Mad Trapper said:


> WHEN I took the Physics/Chemistry APT test, high school, I scored 98%.
> 
> Then taught, two Universities , and a 1# college in the nation.
> 
> What have YOU done JETHRO?
> 
> Besides graf off the govenment?
> 
> You can't lick my boots


Was this when the periodic table had 3 elements and Fire was the latest world craze?

So you were a self admitted academic prostitute, who probably made tenure and pawned his work load off on his TA's....
You want to talk about the definition of fraud, waste, and abuse.

But those who can do, those that can't teach!


----------



## MountainGirl

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> I am glad, you managed to Google War Memorial Stadium hun, do you think you could sing " The Beer Song" for me as well. Maybe tell me who Pistol Pete is and while your at it tell me about the Bronze Boot run?


 Nope, no need to. Unlike you, I don't pretend to be something I'm not. Have fun!


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

MountainGirl said:


> Nope, no need to. Unlike you, I don't pretend to be something I'm not. Have fun!


Soft of the eyes?

Thank you darling, we appreciate you in our California commune.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

paulag1955 said:


> I'm non-confrontational by temperament. If there were a situation the required de-fusing, I'd be the one to do it. But I worry that being naturally passive-seeming is not going to be an asset if the rule of law falls. I say passive-seeming because I'm not passive. I have a pretty hot temper, but it's generally not put on display.


I'm calm 95% of the time. But because of anger and hatred trained into me by the US Government, and maybe a touch of PTSD, there is in my core some deep seated hostility. It is down in what is called the "reptile brain", that part that automatically controls respiration, heart beat, and "fight or flight". 
On a scale of 1 to 10, where 1 is normal and 10 is wanting to kill someone, I go straight to 25 in the blink of an eye. Like flipping a light switch. 
This is the biggest reason I do not drink alcohol. Too dangerous for me. And others.:vs_coffee:

In a SHTF scenario, you would want one of us around. And not for people skills. :vs_cool:


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Soft of the eyes?
> 
> Thank you darling, we appreciate you in our California commune.


i'll vouch for her.
She is a friend of RPD.


----------



## Annie

MountainGirl said:


> Right, but then don't come in to a forum and pretend you have all the answers. Most here relate things based on actual experiences, what works and what doesn't, rather than what is easily found in books or on Google...and then passed off here as personal knowledge based on real experience.
> Lot of folks have tried that here, implying expertise when none existed, they didn't last long.
> Nor have folks trying to change others' mindsets...thinking theirs is superior.
> But, they are fun to bat around for a while. :vs_wave:


Then others (like myself) come here by grace or by gut knowing they'd just better try to do the best they can with what little they've got.


----------



## paulag1955

rice paddy daddy said:


> In a SHTF scenario, you would want one of us around. And not for people skills. :vs_cool:


This is why I keep the Handsome Husband around.


----------



## MountainGirl

rice paddy daddy said:


> i'll vouch for her.
> She is a friend of RPD.


That I am, and proud as hell to call you my friend.


----------



## MountainGirl

Annie said:


> Then others (like myself) come here by grace or by gut knowing they'd just better try to do the best they can with what little they've got.


Oh..you've got a lot, Annie. So much more than I do in some things. That's one of the best things about this place, imo - we each have our strengths to reveal and our weaknesses that we can improve on - through the honest sharing of actual experience. I'm glad you're here.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Was this when the periodic table had 3 elements and Fire was the latest world craze?
> 
> So you were a self admitted academic prostitute, who probably made tenure and pawned his work load off on his TA's....
> You want to talk about the definition of fraud, waste, and abuse.
> 
> But those who can do, those that can't teach!


.

Can't take the heat heat liberal prostitute?

Where/whom you whoring to next?

Yea , I left academia, as it was too infested with the liberal thought police. My Choice.

Did you go to college? Wanted to get a *B*, just for being there?


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> I'm non-confrontational by temperament. If there were a situation the required de-fusing, I'd be the one to do it. *But I worry that being naturally passive-seeming is not going to be an asset if the rule of law falls.* I say passive-seeming because I'm not passive. I have a pretty hot temper, but it's generally not put on display.


Don't worry about that- they'll never see you coming.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Mad Trapper said:


> .
> 
> Can't take the heat heat liberal prostitute?
> 
> Where/whom you whoring to next?
> 
> Yea , I left academia, as it was too infested with the liberal thought police. My Choice.
> 
> Did you go to college? Wanted to get a *B*, just for being there?


Only in Laramie!

But if you are so Conservative, why do you remain in New England?


----------



## Mad Trapper

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Only in Laramie!
> 
> But if you are so Conservative, why do you remain in New England?


you must got a *C or D* then cried to Mama


----------



## Mad Trapper




----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Mad Trapper said:


> you must got a *C or D* then cried to Mama


My tears flowed like a river. But the question remains, if you are so conservative why don't you cut sling load and ditch the Blue State you live in?


----------



## paulag1955

MountainGirl said:


> Don't worry about that- they'll never see you coming.


I'm hoping it works out that way for me. "Oh, look, a gray-haired grandma. No threat there."


----------



## paulag1955

Annie said:


> Then others (like myself) come here by grace or by gut knowing they'd just better try to do the best they can with what little they've got.


This is how I feel.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> My tears flowed like a river. But the question remains, if you are so conservative why don't you cut sling load and ditch the Blue State you live in?


I'm in the hills far away from Basstun, Hertferd, New Dork.....

Why are You a liberal Shill?

Do the cowboys whup on you?


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> I'm hoping it works out that way for me. "Oh, look, a gray-haired grandma. No threat there."


----------



## Mad Trapper

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> My tears flowed like a river. But the question remains, if you are so conservative why don't you cut sling load and ditch the Blue State you live in?


So you fairy bitches and weak sisters can hide while we fight for our freedom.


----------



## Annie

MountainGirl said:


> Oh..you've got a lot, Annie. So much more than I do in some things. That's one of the best things about this place, imo - we each have our strengths to reveal and our weaknesses that we can improve on - through the honest sharing of actual experience. I'm glad you're here.


Thanks, MountainGirl. That means a lot to me. I think mostly we all just want to get by as best we can and it's why we're here.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Mad Trapper said:


> I'm in the hills far away from Basstun, Hertferd, New Dork.....
> 
> Why are You a liberal Shill?
> 
> Do the cowboys whup on you?


I am sure your version of rural and mine vary slightly.

I live in the Equality State, we treat everybody like they are armed. Oddly enough we tend to lead the nation in firearms per capita. Your attitude would get you in more trouble then you could imagine here.

Exactly what and whom are you fighting sport?


----------



## Mad Trapper

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> I am sure your version of rural and mine vary slightly.
> 
> I live in *the Equality State*, we treat everybody like they are armed. Oddly enough we tend to lead the nation in firearms per capita. Your attitude would get you in more trouble then you could imagine here.
> 
> Exactly what and whom are you fighting sport?


Well flat landers/posers like You are aborent. I think you'd be an odd offensive creature in rural Vermont.

I'm not in a fight. YOU brought that up liberal SHILL.

We have Constitutional carry. Take guess who?


----------



## Inor

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/jacque...lls-you-need-to-succeed-at-work/#17d72b943216
> 
> Let's talk about this wonderful term, and if you actually have some of these attributes that might prove to very vital in sort of emergency situation when things go for the lack of a better term "tits up". Do you have some of these skills or do you lack them. Do you think the ability to negotiate, ready body language and remain polite will help you and your family out, or would they be a crutch that will come back to bite you? It does seem like the human dimension of prepping is rather over looked in favor of things and stuff. So whilst you may have a $hit ton of ammo and water at home, that will only go so far when you might need another persons help to do something that you can't do yourself.


To answer the question in the title of your post: "do I place any value on people skills"? - None at all. And I agree with my pal @Mad Trapper, I do not believe you are really that rural. So you live in a small town of 5,000, 10,000, 30,000? You ain't shit Jack.

Mrs Inor and I live about 35 miles from the nearest stoplight. Out here, you are judged by what you can and cannot do, not who you know. I don't give a fat rat's ass about how well you speak or who you know. I only care about you if you have a skill I need at a price I am willing to pay.

I'll double down again... You are nothing but a looter.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Mad Trapper said:


> Well flat landers/posers like You are aborent. I think you'd be an odd offensive creature in rural Vermont.
> 
> I'm not in a fight. YOU brought that up liberal SHILL.
> 
> We have Constitutional carry. Take guess who?


Color me impressed but I live at 6,200 feet. I think I would slit my wrists if I was stuck in the Apple Donut eating state that produced Bernie Sanders... But America is really 11 different nations lumped together.

You also have magazine bans, so your on the path of Colorado.

So forgive me for taking your conservative vibe with a grain of salt. You are from a RINO State.


----------



## Denton

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Color me impressed but I live at 6,200 feet. I think I would slit my wrists if I was stuck in the Apple Donut eating state that produced Bernie Sanders... But America is really 11 different nations lumped together.
> 
> You also have magazine bans, so your on the path of Colorado.
> 
> So forgive me for taking your conservative vibe with a grain of salt. You are from a RINO State.


I'm thinking you are here for one reason, and that is to start shit. I'm not liking it at all.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Color me impressed but I live at 6,200 feet. I think I would slit my wrists if I was stuck in the Apple Donut eating state that produced Bernie Sanders... But America is really 11 different nations lumped together.
> 
> You also have magazine bans, so your on the path of Colorado.
> 
> So forgive me for taking your conservative vibe with a grain of salt. You are from a RINO State.


But You are a liberal rectum. Touche!


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Inor said:


> To answer the question in the title of your post: "do I place any value on people skills"? - None at all. And I agree with my pal @Mad Trapper, I do not believe you are really that rural. So you live in a small town of 5,000, 10,000, 30,000? You ain't shit Jack.
> 
> Mrs Inor and I live about 35 miles from the nearest stoplight. Out here, you are judged by what you can and cannot do, not who you know. I don't give a fat rat's ass about how well you speak or who you know. I only care about you if you have a skill I need at a price I am willing to pay.
> 
> I'll double down again... You are nothing but a looter.


With a retirement account and a Cadillac health insurance plan for the family!! How about they apples!


----------



## Mad Trapper

Denton said:


> I'm thinking you are here for one reason, and that is to start shit. I'm not liking it at all.


I can hold my own.

But do what is best Denton


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Mad Trapper said:


> But You are a liberal rectum. Touche!


Who has more high capacity mags than Captain Conservative...


----------



## Denton

Mad Trapper said:


> I can hold my own.
> 
> But do what is best Denton


I know you can but I am looking out for the forum.

Funny thing of it is, this is the "people skills" thread he started. See the humor?


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Denton said:


> I'm thinking you are here for one reason, and that is to start shit. I'm not liking it at all.


Well this forum is ever so welcoming!


----------



## Mad Trapper

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Who has more high capacity mags than Captain Conservative...


Translation?

Liberal? Or are You a Commie/Progressive?


----------



## Denton

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Well this forum is ever so welcoming!


Yeah. Must be the forum. No doubt.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Denton said:


> I know you can but I am looking out for the forum.
> 
> Funny thing of it is, this is the "people skills" thread he started. See the humor?


Well Denton, I and You can be humorous!!! Carry on!


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Mad Trapper said:


> Translation?
> 
> Liberal? Or are You a Commie/Progressive?


Neither, I am an American... Weird ain't it. So what's your excuse?


----------



## Denton

Mad Trapper said:


> Well Denton, I and You can be humorous!!! Carry on!


Humorous? You and I are a flipping riot! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Denton said:


> Yeah. Must be the forum. No doubt.


Sometimes you have to test the waters.


----------



## MountainGirl

Denton said:


> I know you can but I am looking out for the forum.
> 
> Funny thing of it is, this is the "people skills" thread he started. See the humor?


Yep. Especially since it's replacement is waiting in the wings, lol


----------



## Denton

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Neither, I am an American... Weird ain't it. So what's your excuse?


Yup. Your people skills are outstanding.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Neither, I am an American... Weird ain't it. So what's your excuse?


:devil:
:vs_lol:
:vs_laugh:
:vs_wave:


----------



## Denton

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Sometimes you have to test the waters.


Clearly, you don't know how to test waters or feel your way around. Again, people skills.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Denton said:


> Yup. Your people skills are outstanding.


You're welcome.


----------



## Denton

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> You're welcome.


I rarely get thanked for my sarcasm.


----------



## paulag1955

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> You also have magazine bans, so your on the path of Colorado.


Really? What is it that you think you know?


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

paulag1955 said:


> Really? What is it that you think you know?


That Colorado banned high cap magazines over 15 rounds.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Denton said:


> I rarely get thanked for my sarcasm.


Just trying to show appreciation for the effort. But have a good evening.


----------



## Denton

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Just trying to show appreciation for the effort. But have a good evening.


I usually do.


----------



## Inor

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> With a retirement account and a Cadillac health insurance plan for the family!! How about they apples!


And not many English skills to boot...


----------



## paulag1955

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> That Colorado banned high cap magazines over 15 rounds.


Good try but you said, "You also have magazine bans, so your on the path of Colorado." So what is it you think you know about some place that you claim is on the path to Colorado? (BTW, that's "you're.")


----------



## Denton

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Just trying to show appreciation for the effort. But have a good evening.


To the topic. I was told by a Chicago PD fellow who retired and went to teaching that I should be a hostage negotiator. He and I attributed it to my Irish blood. 
I know when to talk and am pretty good at working people. I also know when negotiations are going south and when to pull the trigger.


----------



## MountainGirl

Denton said:


> To the topic. I was told by a Chicago PD fellow who retired and went to teaching that I should be a hostage negotiator. He and I attributed it to my Irish blood.
> I know when to talk and am pretty good at working people. I also know when negotiations are going south and when to pull the trigger.


Any chance that's a double-barrel ?
:vs_cool:


----------



## Denton

MountainGirl said:


> Any chance that's a double-barrel ?
> :vs_cool:


Could be. PArt of my ability to communicate. Irish, you know.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Just trying to show appreciation for the effort. But have a good evening.


I just want to say....

It was great meeting You, Come back when when You can't stay so long!

And, if we never hear from You again.........*SWELL!!!!*


----------



## StratMaster

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Sometimes you have to test the waters.


Often to see if it is full of sewage.


----------



## Prepared One

Holy crap! 14 Pages! And just what have we learned here class? :devil:


----------



## hawgrider

Prepared One said:


> Holy crap! 14 Pages! And just what have we learned here class? :devil:


We learned that if we watch a retard poke a wasp nest he gets stung multiple times.


----------



## Prepared One

hawgrider said:


> We learned that if we watch a retard poke a wasp nest he gets stung multiple times.


Poke it again dumbass! Poke it again!

Hey, what can I say, I am back to work and my owner is already driving me crazy, I need some cheap entertainment. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

paulag1955 said:


> Good try but you said, "You also have magazine bans, so your on the path of Colorado." So what is it you think you know about some place that you claim is on the path to Colorado? (BTW, that's "you're.")


That Vermont has also banned high cap magazines.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Prepared One said:


> Poke it again dumbass! Poke it again!
> 
> Hey, what can I say, I am back to work and my owner is already driving me crazy, I need some cheap entertainment. :tango_face_grin:


Then shouldn't you be working?


----------



## Annie

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Do you normally interact with total strangers and not worry about them being a threat?


Total stranger? No. Street smarts 101: any stranger who pays you much mind wants something from you. Not good. Stay away. Teach your kids.


----------



## Prepared One

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Then shouldn't you be working?


Plenty of time for that. Priorities my boy, priorities. I always make time for entertainment. Please, carry on. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Prepared One said:


> Plenty of time for that. Priorities my boy, priorities. I always make time for entertainment. Please, carry on. :tango_face_grin:


Will do my best, you will have to forgive me.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Annie said:


> Total stranger? No. Street smarts 101: any stranger who pays you much mind wants something from you. Not good. Stay away. Teach your kids.


Which is a remarkable East Coast attribute and mind set.


----------



## Prepared One

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Will do my best, you will have to forgive me.


I've seen your best, but hey! You keep whacking away at it. :vs_cool:


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Prepared One said:


> I've seen your best, but hey! You keep whacking away at it. :vs_cool:


:vs_cool:


----------



## hawgrider

It seems the ****** is into the Zombies.

HonkerhunteronHoth - Profile - Zombie Preparedness Wiki


----------



## Rellgar

hawgrider said:


> It seems the ****** is into the Zombies.
> 
> HonkerhunteronHoth - Profile - Zombie Preparedness Wiki


This explanes everything!!


----------



## Mad Trapper

Annie said:


> Gotta throw a dog into that mix and it's the perfect recipe.


Maybe a kitty cat that the dog likes, God made those too!


----------



## SOCOM42

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> With a retirement account and a Cadillac health insurance plan for the family!! How about they apples!


If you survive long enough to use the retirement account, many have not!

I have been using mine for 13 years? now.

You remind me of the cowboy in the movie Bus Stop, Don Murray, watch it, that is what I think of you.

I see you come here looking for answers on different subjects, but you already have them,

then tell all of us our point of view is flawed.

Seeing you have a superior intellect why bother with us? Just to put us down?

Go somewhere else to boast of your superiority.

To simplify the request, GET THE HELL OUT OF HERE, the clock is ticking on you anyways.

Nobody's answer is good enough for you, you dissect it and demean the poster on the thought a member has posted.

You talk shit about engaging someone in a firefight,

have you ever pulled the trigger on a person who can shoot back unlike a deer?

You have no clue about resupply in the field either, or why people would stay in place.

Around here, post SHTF, you would be shot the first second you showed your pearlies and said anything.

It is also clear that you have no concept of or the capacity to understand the makeup of people

who live in libtard states that oppose state laws and restrictions.

Your statement on mag restrictions is also convoluted along with the laws themselves,

your ignorance shines like the morning sun.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Sometimes you have to test the waters.


you always have to test the waters.. you don't have to stick your Willie into every hole in the fence


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

SOCOM42 said:


> If you survive long enough to use the retirement account, many have not!
> 
> I have been using mine for 13 years? now.
> 
> You remind me of the cowboy in the movie Bus Stop, Don Murray, watch it, that is what I think of you.
> 
> I see you come here looking for answers on different subjects, but you already have them,
> 
> then tell all of us our point of view is flawed.
> 
> Seeing you have a superior intellect why bother with us? Just to put us down?
> 
> Go somewhere else to boast of your superiority.
> 
> To simplify the request, GET THE HELL OUT OF HERE, the clock is ticking on you anyways.
> 
> Nobody's answer is good enough for you, you dissect it and demean the poster on the thought a member has posted.
> 
> You talk shit about engaging someone in a firefight,
> 
> have you ever pulled the trigger on a person who can shoot back unlike a deer?
> 
> You have no clue about resupply in the field either, or why people would stay in place.
> 
> Around here, post SHTF, you would be shot the first second you showed your pearlies and said anything.
> 
> It is also clear that you have no concept of or the capacity to understand the makeup of people
> 
> who live in libtard states that oppose state laws and restrictions.
> 
> Your statement on mag restrictions is also convoluted along with the laws themselves,
> 
> your ignorance shines like the morning sun.


Somehow I think you might find individual movement techniques to be a bit of a pain old timer. But drive on, but please wear that PPE for a good 12 hours then go engage in some activity that will raise the heart rate.


----------



## MountainGirl

For some reason...I'm missing Tgus. At least he offered some unique ideas. 
:vs_laugh:


----------



## hawgrider

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Somehow I think you might find individual movement techniques to be a bit of a pain old timer. But drive on, but please wear that PPE for a good 12 hours then go engage in some activity that will raise the heart rate.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Somehow I think you might find individual movement techniques to be a bit of a pain old timer. But drive on, but please wear that PPE for a good 12 hours then go engage in some activity that will raise the heart rate.


Thanks @SOCOM4You, YOU, about summed what I was going to post


----------



## SOCOM42

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Somehow I think you might find individual movement techniques to be a bit of a pain old timer. But drive on, but please wear that PPE for a good 12 hours then go engage in some activity that will raise the heart rate.


Clown! I fell trees cut and split 5 cord of wood a year, and work part time in my shop.

I will be pulling a transmission to overhaul when the weather gets better.

Lets see if you can do any of it when you are my age or if you even get there.

@hawgrider has you pegged right.


----------



## SOCOM42

MountainGirl said:


> For some reason...I'm missing Tgus. At least he offered some unique ideas.
> :vs_laugh:


THAT is the Boston clown I was thinking of!!!


----------



## Inor

hawgrider said:


>


"Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day..." :vs_laugh:


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

SOCOM42 said:


> Clown! I fell trees cut and split 5 cord of wood a year, and work part time in my shop.
> 
> I will be pulling a transmission to overhaul when the weather gets better.
> 
> Lets see if you can do any of it when you are my age or if you even get there.
> 
> @hawgrider has you pegged right.


Better avoid the East Coast then, as you folks seem a tad bit hostile.... 
But go walk and get your 10,000 steps in!


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Maine-Marine said:


> you always have to test the waters.. you don't have to stick your Willie into every hole in the fence


You might as well go all the way! 
Granted the anti government vibe is a bit strong in this place.


----------



## MountainGirl

SOCOM42 said:


> THAT is the Boston clown I was thinking of!!!


Yep! He was actually fun. This one is...meh.


----------



## SOCOM42

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Better avoid the East Coast then, as you folks seem a tad bit hostile....
> But go walk and get your 10,000 steps in!


Yes, we are hostile towards pretenders and assholes.


----------



## Smitty901

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> You might as well go all the way!
> Granted the anti government vibe is a bit strong in this place.


 I would not say we are anti government. Were are strongly against how many in this government operate. The over step their legal limits they go far out side what our constitution is suppose to allow and not allow. Do not forget like many here I severed this country 23 years. You have some serious learning to do about the real world sit back read learn.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

SOCOM42 said:


> Yes, we are hostile towards pretenders and assholes.


Asshole is a term of endearment!









Must be the windy day!


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Smitty901 said:


> I would not say we are anti government. Were are strongly against how many in this government operate. The over step their legal limits they go far out side what our constitution is suppose to allow and not allow. Do not forget like many here I severed this country 23 years. You have some serious learning to do about the real world sit back read learn.


Which I would love to do, if it didn't feel like I was being mobbed by the Sovereign citizen crowd 1SG. But the "real world" varies by location and perspective. What is real to you is a bit a of a trip for me and vice versa.


----------



## Sasquatch

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Better avoid the East Coast then, as you folks seem a tad bit hostile....
> But go walk and get your 10,000 steps in!


I've been to the East Coast. I was not impressed.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Sasquatch said:


> I've been to the East Coast. I was not impressed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It would present quite the challenge due to the overcrowding.


----------



## Maine-Marine

SOCOM42 said:


> Clown! I fell trees cut and split 5 cord of wood a year, and work part time in my shop.
> 
> I will be pulling a transmission to overhaul when the weather gets better.
> 
> Lets see if you can do any of it when you are my age or if you even get there.
> 
> @hawgrider has you pegged right.


5 cord of wood a year..lol.. i use to split 5 cords of wood a summer for my grandmother


----------



## Smitty901

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Which I would love to do, if it didn't feel like I was being mobbed by the Sovereign citizen crowd 1SG. But the "real world" varies by location and perspective. What is real to you is a bit a of a trip for me and vice versa.


 In my life time except for China and some large patches of Ice I have been sent to traveled to a major parts of this world. Lived in many states traveled and spent time in all 50. Soldiers I served with came for every state and a few for out side the US.
You have been raise by a public education system that did not teach you to think . They indoctrinated you to repeat the agenda. You don't see that yet but we can hope you will. Open your eyes to what they never showed you , Truth scary what you will find.
But it will set you free. Before I was called to serve I had been groomed to be a card carrying liberal. Drummer boy for the cause. Studying to be a public defender and save the masses. truth and real world hit me like a truck . Best thing that ever happened to me.
The so called Sovereign citizen are a bunch of uninformed nut cases most know that. There are others like them. You have been mislead , explore the other path.


----------



## MountainGirl

Maine-Marine said:


> 5 cord of wood a year..lol.. i use to split 5 cords of wood a summer for my grandmother


Yeah, but SOCOM's still doing it.
Are you?


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Smitty901 said:


> In my life time except for China and some large patches of Ice I have been sent to traveled to a major parts of this world. Lived in many states traveled and spent time in all 50. Soldiers I served with came for every state and a few for out side the US.
> You have been raise by a public education system that did not teach you to think . They indoctrinated you to repeat the agenda. You don't see that yet but we can hope you will. Open your eyes to what they never showed you , Truth scary what you will find.
> But it will set you free. Before I was called to serve I had been groomed to be a card carrying liberal. Drummer boy for the cause. Studying to be a public defender and save the masses. truth and real world hit me like a truck . Best thing that ever happened to me.
> The so called Sovereign citizen are a bunch of uninformed nut cases most know that. There are others like them. You have been mislead , explore the other path.


But also trying to be a tad bit practical 1SG. Do you think it is practical to point guns at every stranger, you meet because you think they are going to rob you? Or let's carry 10 PMAGS and 5 for a sidearm when water is going to be a bit more of a necessity if you have a long hike to get from one location to another. One has to pick the most realistic scenario to be prepared for, which not be very glamorous.


----------



## SOCOM42

Maine-Marine said:


> 5 cord of wood a year..lol.. i use to split 5 cords of wood a summer for my grandmother


That 5 cord is for seasoning to burn within the next two years,

it does not take all year to do, about 5 days to drop, cut and split, if it is a continuous operation,

I do it all by myself including felling the trees, it is just how much I decide to do.

Thirty years ago I would do 15 cord in almost that time frame, we burned a lot more wood back then.

I have a homemade 25 ton hydraulic splitter, it can do a cord in an hour with two people feeding it.

Limitation is on the feeding, I mostly do it myself, occasionally my daughter helps if needed.

I have other things that need to be done, that is just one thing,

there is a lot of customer work that comes first in my time allocation.

For your grand mother, which means you were just a teenager I guess, I am 79 years old and still doing my own.


----------



## Chiefster23

Will somebody PLEASE just ban this asshole! He is only here to cause trouble. :banstick::banstick::banstick:


----------



## hawgrider

SOCOM42 said:


> That 5 cord is for seasoning to burn within the next two years,
> 
> it does not take all year to do, about 5 days to drop, cut and split, if it is a continuous operation,
> 
> I do it all by myself including felling the trees, it is just how much I decide to do.
> 
> Thirty years ago I would do 15 cord in almost that time frame, we burned a lot more wood back then.
> 
> I have a homemade 25 ton hydraulic splitter, it can do a cord in an hour with two people feeding it.
> 
> Limitation is on the feeding, I mostly do it myself, occasionally my daughter helps if needed.
> 
> I have other thing that need to be done, that is just one thing,
> 
> there is a lot of customer work comes first in my time allocation.
> 
> For your grand mother, which means you were just a teenager I guess, I am 79 years old and still doing my own.


Face cord or loggers cord either way at 79 that's bad ass right there! I am impressed! I don't think I will be able to do that at 79


----------



## Smitty901

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> But also trying to be a tad bit practical 1SG. Do you think it is practical to point guns at every stranger, you meet because you think they are going to rob you? Or let's carry 10 PMAGS and 5 for a sidearm when water is going to be a bit more of a necessity if you have a long hike to get from one location to another. One has to pick the most realistic scenario to be prepared for, which not be very glamorous.


 Best to avoid others. Second best if you do encounter others is to have your weapon at the ready. If you are out walking you are dead man walking unless you are darn lucky.
Each 30 round mag is about 1 pound (5.56) so 10 pounds in your rifle mags another 5 pounds in hand gun ammo . Add the 7-8 pounds for a light AR 2 pounds for your weapon . You better be in shape and bring food and water you are going to need it. point is your are not carrying all that on you very far.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Smitty901 said:


> Best to avoid others. Second best if you do encounter others is to have your weapon at the ready. If you are out walking you are dead man walking unless you are darn lucky.
> Each 30 round mag is about 1 pound (5.56) so 10 pounds in your rifle mags another 5 pounds in hand gun ammo . Add the 7-8 pounds for a light AR 2 pounds for your weapon . You better be in shape and bring food and water you are going to need it. point is your are not carrying all that on you very far.


3-4 mags max for a rifle and 3 fire a sidearm. Snowshoes will be more important to go where vehicles can not. If roads are not plowed you will be relying on the heel toe express. But neither AR is light per say.


----------



## The Tourist

Smitty901 said:


> Best to avoid others. Second best if you do encounter others is to have your weapon at the ready.


I recognize the point of view, but it's too bad we have to adopt the concept. Then again, I should talk. I haven't gone outside with a loaded firearm in probably 20 years--and I live in suburbia.

Now, I have made friends with some of the people I have met at the mall, but my wife and I are careful. Like most of my ilk, I have an almost automatic response that tells me when the "human volume level" is past 'serene.'

When I was a kid my parents used to throw barbeques for everyone in the subdivision. Unlike them, I make sure I recognize every new car that parks within my block. I'm even contemplating a camera on the only blind side of my home...


----------



## SOCOM42

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Somehow I think you might find individual movement techniques to be a bit of a pain old timer. But drive on, but please wear that PPE for a good 12 hours then go engage in some activity that will raise the heart rate.


Another asshole statement from you, I don't use any medical appliances, or need any other than glasses.

The glasses have built in bullshit filters which I have to clean after reading each of your posts.

About the 10K step crap (had to look it up), I don't need it but it looks like you do.

I am in good condition, weigh 173# with normal BP and pulse.

All blood work is normal and well within +/- limits.

Looks like you need the 10K seeing your ass is on here all day and night, no one to go play with, dog flogger?

I work very day either in the shop or on something else productive, do you even have a job???

I am World known (military and civilian) for my products in the firearms field and have been for 30+ years,

what is your accomplishment???

I still produce some of those products because of the continuous demand.

I am not here to peddle them either, nor no do I speak of them, only here to help preppers out,

many have taken the advice or info, over 9,100 likes for a reason..

Only one person on here knows who I really am and that is the only one who will ever know.


----------



## The Tourist

*@SOCOM42*, we are brothers of another mother. I don't like most people, and the riff-raff just makes me enter a slow simmer. But I have learned a lesson after my tutelage with the Harley crowd. Simply, "_Don't engage anyone who isn't worth killing_."

Consider a parallel. Would you stomp a dwarf? Probably not, unless the guy owes you money. I would add this, if the guy you're locking horns with is a poser or liar, just ignoring him will cut him to the quick.

You would be amazed at how many people become meaningless to you, and along with that, you TPR numbers will start dropping over a very short time. At best, just look at the odds, you cannot dispose of them all...

Live a happy life, the clowns will self-destruct without you!


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

SOCOM42 said:


> Another asshole statement from you, I don't use any medical appliances, or need any other than glasses.
> 
> The glasses have built in bullshit filters which I have to clean after reading each of your posts.
> 
> About the 10K step crap (had to look it up), I don't need it but it looks like you do.
> 
> I am in good condition, weigh 173# with normal BP and pulse.
> 
> All blood work is normal and well within +/- limits.
> 
> Looks like you need the 10K seeing your ass is on here all day and night, no one to go play with, dog flogger?
> 
> I work very day either in the shop or on something else productive, do you even have a job???
> 
> I am World known (military and civilian) for my products in the firearms field and have been for 30+ years,
> 
> what is your accomplishment???
> 
> I still produce some of those products because of the continuous demand.
> 
> I am not here to peddle them either, nor no do I speak of them, only here to help preppers out,
> 
> many have taken the advice or info, over 9,100 likes for a reason..
> 
> Only one person on here knows who I really am and that is the only one who will ever know.


Are New Yorkers all as pleasant as you??

I have a feeling you dabble in M14's.... But feel free to correct me. 
10,727 steps now.


----------



## hawgrider

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Are New Yorkers all as pleasant as you??
> 
> I have a feeling you dabble in M14's.... But feel free to correct me.
> 10,727 steps now.


Slow learner eh! Better prepare your outgoing statement and fyi there is no severance package. Buh bye in advance Honky the clown.


----------



## Chiefster23

Again! Will someone please ban this asshole?


----------



## SOCOM42

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Are New Yorkers all as pleasant as you??
> 
> I have a feeling you dabble in M14's.... But feel free to correct me.
> 10,727 steps now.


Sorry, I don't live in New York, never have so I wouldn't know about them.

You get no info on what I do - or +, neither does anyone else.

If you are basing anything on my avatar, that is not an M-14, now, you know nothing there either.

You are now corrected, for what it is worth.


----------



## SOCOM42

The Tourist said:


> *@SOCOM42*, we are brothers of another mother. I don't like most people, and the riff-raff just makes me enter a slow simmer. But I have learned a lesson after my tutelage with the Harley crowd. Simply, "_Don't engage anyone who isn't worth killing_."
> 
> Consider a parallel. Would you stomp a dwarf? Probably not, unless the guy owes you money. I would add this, if the guy you're locking horns with is a poser or liar, just ignoring him will cut him to the quick.
> 
> You would be amazed at how many people become meaningless to you, and along with that, you TPR numbers will start dropping over a very short time. At best, just look at the odds, you cannot dispose of them all...
> 
> Live a happy life, the clowns will self-destruct without you!


He does not bother me, verbal sparring keeps me on my toes, numbers neither rise or fall based on here or him.

He will be gone soon, the clock is ticking and the hammer is cocked, self destruct timer is running on him already.

This is a relax day for me, have time to play and study microscope slides. Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

SOCOM42 said:


> Sorry, I don't live in New York, never have so I wouldn't know about them.
> 
> You get no info on what I do - or +, neither does anyone else.
> 
> If you are basing anything on my avatar, that is not an M-14, now, you know nothing there either.
> 
> You are now corrected, for what it is worth.


It appears to be a magazine fed M1 Garand. Hope your business flourishes in all seriousness.


----------



## SOCOM42

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> It appears to be a magazine fed M1 Garand. Hope your business flourishes in all seriousness.


Give the guy a prize, after taking a second look.

Sorry, that image has nothing to do with my business at all, just something I built 3 decades ago.

Here is a picture from the top, that is M80 ball in it.

Here is a larger view of the avatar also.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

SOCOM42 said:


> Give the guy a prize, after taking a second look.
> 
> Sorry, that image has nothing to do with my business at all, just something I built 3 decades ago.


:vs_cool:
Lima Romeo Bravo. 
Have a good say sir, but yes the photo is a tad small.


----------



## Old SF Guy

:icon_surprised:


----------



## Maine-Marine

MountainGirl said:


> Yeah, but SOCOM's still doing it.
> Are you?


I have not had a wood stove for 5 years... but I did put away a 16 x 8 shed full of wood every year when i had it. I Grew up in Maine I am very familiar with a pike a pole and a peavey.. thank you very much








I am older so not much ax swinging now








I do still have a chain saw in the garage though


----------



## MountainGirl

Maine-Marine said:


> I am older so not much ax swinging now..


We're in our 60s & still swing one... but it takes longer to get the job done now. LOL


----------



## SOCOM42

The only time I use an ax is to remove the bark at the tree base where I am going to cut, saves the chain.


----------



## T-Man 1066

Wow, 20 pages of drivel from this self proclaimed know-it-all. This forum has some tremendous talent in it's core. Those that have done more heavy lifting than I have. Those that deserve respect. I have never met anybody in person here, but I would enjoy the hell out of most of this crowd, and I am sure we would appreciate each other's contributions. 
People who shout from the mountain tops of what they are or have accomplished usually have done neither...


----------



## Mad Trapper

SOCOM42 said:


> The only time I use an ax is to remove the bark at the tree base where I am going to cut, saves the chain.


I'm still a axe/maul/sledgehammer/wedges guy.

I started burning wood at grandmas. 3-4 years old I got the glenwood going and a pot of water and toast , before everybody woke up. That house was 100% wood.

Since been almost always burning wood. Sold wood when short on $$$. I have a sawmill for the nicer stuff now

I'm happy to have moved on to better chainsaws (stihls) but don't like the new ones you can't work on. Most of my saws were free/cheap I rebuilt.

Concerning OP, he seems to be an irratible colon.


----------



## Inor

MountainGirl said:


> We're in our 60s & still swing one... but it takes longer to get the job done now. LOL


I went up in the mountains on Sunday and cut a truckload of wood. It felt like so much wood when I was cutting it and loading it into the truck. Today I split it and stacked it. It does not look like nearly as much as when I cut it. But at least I think we now have enough to last the rest of the winter. I think I will make a couple more trips up in the next few days just to get a start on next year's pile.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Inor said:


> I went up in the mountains on Sunday and cut a truckload of wood. It felt like so much wood when I was cutting it and loading it into the truck. Today I split it and stacked it. It does not look like nearly as much as when I cut it. But at least I think we now have enough to last the rest of the winter. I think I will make a couple more trips up in the next few days just to get a start on next year's pile.


If time permits, I take all the dead wood out each year (20 acre hardwoodlot ash maple cherry oak). Sometimes it gets split if large ( > 20"), but always stacked and covered. Local lumber company has lumber covers/tarps for free, those will cover a 4' X 15' stack, doubled.

I make ~10-15' stacks on cast off limbs, ~6' high. Stored like that they season and won't ever rot. I take them out before the snow gets deep with the PU or tractor.


----------



## SOCOM42

Mad Trapper said:


> I'm still a axe/maul/sledgehammer/wedges guy.
> 
> I started burning wood at grandmas. 3-4 years old I got the glenwood going and a pot of water and toast , before everybody woke up. That house was 100% wood.
> 
> Since been almost always burning wood. Sold wood when short on $$$. I have a sawmill for the nicer stuff now
> 
> I'm happy to have moved on to better chainsaws (stihls) but don't like the new ones you can't work on. Most of my saws were free/cheap I rebuilt.
> 
> Concerning OP, he seems to be an irratible colon.


OMG!!!! another Glenwood stoker!

My grandmother had one in the kitchen, she lived on the second floor of the house.

It was stove black with chrome trim.

I used wood to fire it up then added the coal to it, we would use the fire ring for the coffee pot and cooking.

Would carry a scuttle of coal up from the cellar 4 times a day.

She made great bread in it for the whole week every Saturday, not like the store bought crap.

I also got to do the furnace in the cellar, I was about 8 at the time.

All that was back in the early 50's or late 49.

I use husky saws for the trees and a light Poulin for the branches.


----------



## Inor

Mad Trapper said:


> If time permits, I take all the dead wood out each year (20 acre hardwoodlot ash maple cherry oak). Sometimes it gets split if large ( > 20"), but always stacked and covered. Local lumber company has lumber covers/tarps for free, those will cover a 4' X 15' stack, doubled.
> 
> I make ~10-15' stacks on cast off limbs, ~6' high. Stored like that they season and won't ever rot. I take them out before the snow gets deep with the PU or tractor.


I live less than a mile from a National Forest. So every October I buy a permit for $20 to cut downed and standing deadwood. Then I just go up and drive the fire breaks and load up. Living in Arizona now (formerly Minnesota, so I do understand winter but choose to avoid it), we only go through 2-3 full cords of wood per year, and that is heating 100% with wood. Also, I do not really have to worry about rot. So I just made a couple of "pens" out of 8 guage cattle fencing. Each one is 8 by 8 by 4 feet tall. So if I balance it right, I can store about 5 full cords which is far more than we need for a year.


----------



## Mad Trapper

SOCOM42 said:


> OMG!!!! another Glenwood stoker!
> 
> My grandmother had one in the kitchen, she lived on the second floor of the house.
> 
> It was stove black with chrome trim.
> 
> I used wood to fire it up then added the coal to it, we would use the fire ring for the coffee pot and cooking.
> 
> Would carry a scuttle of coal up from the cellar 4 times a day.
> 
> She made great bread in it for the whole week every Saturday, not like the store bought crap.
> 
> I also got to do the furnace in the cellar, I was about 8 at the time.
> 
> All that was back in the early 50's or late 49.
> 
> I use husky saws for the trees and a light Poulin for the branches.


I have one of grandmas glenwoods, it's 1/ 2 wood and two gas burners. I need to make the gas into propane and piezeo start up.

Would be wonderful with dual fuel. Any insights on that? Changing burners

I'm not far from you, sort of. I work on CS, if ya need a wrench , get in touch. I'll trade gunsmithing, that You are a master. I'll even split/stack wood!!!!


----------



## Ragnarök

All said.. he may be worth some mercy... I actually like him despite his errors..and God’s knows all of us have them.


----------



## SOCOM42

Back in the 90's when I was burning 15 cord a year, I would take the F350 with a 3/4 ton USGI trailer to FT. Devens.

Would take down dead and fallen trees from the south post range and impact area.

There is a little known law from the 1800's that allows you to take wood for your personal use, no charge.

Today, only burning 5 cord I just trim my own wood lot and use the stuff the town dumps here for me.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Well whilst you are all sharpening your pitch forks and torches, I might suggest filling up your vehicles and adjusting any investments you have in the markets. As tomorrow gas will go up and the markets seem to be on track to shit. 
But feel free to carry on.


----------



## SOCOM42

Mad Trapper said:


> I have one of grandmas glenwoods, it's 1/ 2 wood and two gas burners. I need to make the gas into propane and piezeo start up.
> 
> Would be wonderful with dual fuel. Any insights on that? Changing burners
> 
> I'm not far from you, sort of. I work on CS, if ya need a wrench , get in touch. I'll trade gunsmithing, that You are a master. I'll even split/stack wood!!!!


You don't replace the burners just the jets. if you can't find them,

find the jet size and they can be opened up or sleeved and the right size drilled.

I forget which way it goes today(should find on youtube).

Just checked the tube, .085" for propane and .125" for natural gas.

I can do them if needed for you.

Hers had 4 gas burners, natural gas fired, that was a left over from when the house was illuminated with gas.

I have gaslights here that I salvaged from the Victorian I owned in Worcester,

use them here in the hallways running off their own 100# propane tank.

I had to leave there after shooting two perps in the yard, left bad memories for me.

I put the propane ones in mine when the stove was new, they came with it.

I also had to crank up the regulator for the proper flame tip with all burners running at one time.

Did nothing to the oven log it was not needed.

Oh, yeah, hers had burners with white porcelain teardrop shaped knobs.


----------



## Slippy

I'm getting to be such a puswad regarding firewood! I always enjoyed axe splitting as a young person. 

I cut and split a few tree/logs every year but usually those that have fallen near my roads etc. Since I have some Southern Yellow Pine that I can burn in my outdoor firepit, I salvage some downed pine trees for the pit. Since my back surgery, I just don't get too crazy with my chainsaw anymore...

But I have a freind who runs an excavation company and cuts/splits red oak on the side and I usually buy a half cord or a face cord or two from him every year for our indoor fireplace. One of my pure joys is to enjoy a nice fire even though we are in the Heart of Dixie!


----------



## Mad Trapper

SOCOM42 said:


> You don't replace the burners just the jets. if you can't find them, find the jet size and they can be opened up or sleeved and the right size drilled.
> 
> I forget which way it goes today(should find on youtube), I put the propane ones in mine when the stove was new, they came with it.
> 
> I also had to crank up the regulator for the proper flame tip with all burners running at one time.
> 
> Did nothing to the oven log it was not needed.
> 
> Just checked the tube, .085" for propane and .125" for natural gas.
> 
> Oh, yeah, hers had gas burners also with white porcelain teardrop shaped knobs.


Is there a good way to pit a piezo ingnitor so you don't have a pilot light going?


----------



## rice paddy daddy

They say wood warms you twice - once when you cut it, and again when you burn it.

I would love to have a wood stove, in this part of Florida it does get cold in January and February.
The wife has very bad asthma and even a small amount of smoke could kill her.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Well whilst you are all sharpening your pitch forks and torches, I might suggest filling up your vehicles and adjusting any investments you have in the markets. As tomorrow gas will go up and the markets seem to be on track to shit.
> But feel free to carry on.


If you don't post again that is fine, If we don't hear from you again swell!!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

rice paddy daddy said:


> They say wood warms you twice - ......


Wood cut _properly_ warms you twice.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Mad Trapper said:


> If you don't post again that is fine, If we don't hear from you again swell!!!


As you were.......


----------



## Mad Trapper

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> As you were.......


I'm sorry Your, pink panties, are in a bunch


----------



## SOCOM42

Mad Trapper said:


> Is there a good way to pit a piezo ingnitor so you don't have a pilot light going?


You can get a system from a stove parts place and adapt it to yours with a push button switch mounted nearby,

You will need 110 AC to operate.

They throw a spark to all burners at once, igniting only the gas fed one.

With the power out here I use a grill lighter on mine.

You will need to silver solder over the pilot holes which are real small.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Mad Trapper said:


> I'm sorry Your, pink panties, are in a bunch


You left out "pretty"....


----------



## Mad Trapper

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> You left out "pretty"....


smelly and soiled too!


----------



## Inor

Back Pack Hack said:


> Wood cut _properly_ warms you twice.


Three times. Once when you cut it, once when you split it and once more when you burn it. It sucks that I am getting twice the warmth from our firewood as Mrs Inor. I bought her a chainsaw and a splitter damnit! She refuses to use them.


----------



## Denton

Tock!!!


----------



## Denton

Explanation to the community. 

Trolling, disrupting, coming here to argue... all the same thing. For this reason, Honker Hunter was chopped.


----------



## Inor

Denton said:


> Explanation to the community.
> 
> Trolling, disrupting, coming here to argue... all the same thing. For this reason, Honker Hunter was chopped.


Orange site guys, be on the lookout. Hawg said he was from the Darkside forums. Those idiots ALWAYS come to the orange site after they have been blasted here.

Thanks for the laughs Denton! You're the best!


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> Orange site guys, be on the lookout. Hawg said he was from the Darkside forums. Those idiots ALWAYS come to the orange site after they have been blasted here.
> 
> Thanks for the laughs Denton! You're the best!


Sorry we didn't get a more entertaining troll, Brother. There's always next time.


----------



## Inor

Denton said:


> Sorry we didn't get a more entertaining troll, Brother. There's always next time.


S'all good pally! We don't get to choose the our foil, only our response. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> S'all good pally! We don't get to choose the our foil, only our response. :vs_laugh:


Any time the Outdoor Trading Post can use our assistance, use your bat signal.


----------



## Inor

Denton said:


> Any time the Outdoor Trading Post can use our assistance, use your bat signal.


Yessir! Will do!


----------



## paulag1955

Inor said:


> Orange site guys, be on the lookout. Hawg said he was from the Darkside forums. Those idiots ALWAYS come to the orange site after they have been blasted here.
> 
> Thanks for the laughs Denton! You're the best!


What is the orange site?


----------



## Denton

paulag1955 said:


> What is the orange site?


Did you not see my embedded link? Pay attention, Paula! If I offer a link, click it. They are my roughneck brothers, in this case.


----------



## Prepared One

Not one of our more entertaining trolls. Oh well, next up!


----------



## Mad Trapper

Prepared One said:


> Not one of our more entertaining trolls. Oh well, next up!


If you REALLY piss off SOCOM, you have to be real BIG RECTUM!


----------



## hawgrider

****** the clown was a classic bait and troll clown. The crap he pulled in such a fast pace short period and the high school behavior he had against some of the senior members here was way out of line. When the dipwad started the crap with 10,000 steps a day the retard gave himself away. Then he admitted to at least knowing about the twits at darkside so It was a no brainer for me of who he hangs with. 

Those twits at the darkside are all in their mid 20's and they all act the same. They are all hung up on the keto diet crap and most of their threads are discussions based around the 1 inch tool in their pants. Over 50% of them are Canadians. Which explains a lot... Several of them are leaning flaming libtards did you notice that in ******* posts? 

They will be back its what they do so look for similarities in the posts and the way they type. 

I have to give credit to Mountainchick she put up a thread at OTP a week or so back and had ****** and the blizzard figured out as fakes so her radar for dirtbags was spot on.


----------



## Mad Trapper

I think I had the SOB pegged early on, see the first few pages of his drivel

post #4 



Well, I taught college for > 20 years. So I've dealt with all sorts of "people".

There is uneducated and ignorant , which can be helped, stupid is a challenge.

Then there is morons, imbeciles, criminals, and liberals.

Sas was on it too


----------



## paulag1955

Denton said:


> Did you not see my embedded link? Pay attention, Paula! If I offer a link, click it. They are my roughneck brothers, in this case.


Yes, but in my own defense, since I don't know either "the orange site" or "Outdoor Trading Post," I had no way of knowing they were the same thing. I guess I didn't know that there were mandatory clicks either. LOL


----------



## paulag1955

Denton said:


> Did you not see my embedded link? Pay attention, Paula! If I offer a link, click it. They are my roughneck brothers, in this case.


OMG, I just clicked it. My eyes, they burn!


----------



## Denton

paulag1955 said:


> OMG, I just clicked it. My eyes, they burn!


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::tango_face_grin:

Orange enough for you?


----------



## paulag1955

Orange enough for ten lifetimes!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Change the skin. Problem solved. You're welcome.


----------



## Inor

paulag1955 said:


> OMG, I just clicked it. My eyes, they burn!


Ain't it great! :vs_laugh:


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> OMG, I just clicked it. My eyes, they burn!


If you join, your eyes will more than burn; they'll shoot flames. 
Recall biting your tongue? It's that x10. :violent:
I'm sure you're welcome, just wanted to give fair warning!!


----------



## hawgrider

paulag1955 said:


> OMG, I just clicked it. My eyes, they burn!


What? do you not like hunters orange? Geesh!


----------



## hawgrider

MountainGirl said:


> If you join, your eyes will more than burn; they'll shoot flames.
> Recall biting your tongue? It's that x10. :violent:
> I'm sure you're welcome, just wanted to give fair warning!!


Not if they whine about The color before they see the content....:vs_cool:


----------



## MountainGirl

hawgrider said:


> Not if they whine about The color before they see the content....:vs_cool:


:shock: True that.


----------



## paulag1955

hawgrider said:


> What? do you not like hunters orange? Geesh!


It's not part of my best color palette.


----------



## hawgrider

paulag1955 said:


> It's not part of my best color palette.


All things ORANGE
Oranges= Yum 
Carrots= good for your eyes
70's orange hot rods cool!
Garfield the cat
Hooter girls outfits
Cheetos
orange crush
gold fish
Mac and cheese
Orange bell peppers


----------



## paulag1955

hawgrider said:


> All things ORANGE
> Oranges= Yum
> Carrots= good for your eyes
> 70's orange hot rods cool!
> Garfield the cat
> Hooter girls outfits
> Cheetos
> orange crush
> gold fish
> Mac and cheese
> Orange bell peppers


I didn't say it was a bad color (and God knows I love Cheetos), but it's not a color I can wear if I don't want to look jaundiced.


----------



## MI.oldguy

hawgrider said:


> It seems the ****** is into the Zombies.
> 
> HonkerhunteronHoth - Profile - Zombie Preparedness Wiki


Huh,me and my five guns?.that's all?,five?.....now,the whole world knows what he has....RED FLAG!.


----------



## paulag1955

MI.oldguy said:


> Huh,me and my five guns?.that's all?,five?.....now,the whole world knows what he has....RED FLAG!.


I admit to not being good with numbers so correct me if I'm wrong, but that looks like six guns to me. How stupid does a person have to be to (1) not know how many guns he has (up to about 25 anyway; assuming it can be hard to keep track after that) and (2) not be able to count them accurately as they appear in the photo?


----------



## The Tourist

Well, I do not have a gun cabinet or a wall safe. I just keep my firearms in any location that merits the booty. I have closets, an underwear drawer and a couple of girls I met in the ol' days.

My guess is I have six, or twenty. Did you say there was going to be math with this?


----------



## Annie

paulag1955 said:


> I didn't say it was a bad color (and God knows I love Cheetos), but it's not a color I can wear if I don't want to look jaundiced.


Did you know that Doritos are flammable? Yes! Girl in the woods taught me that. @Marica: check out the wolf tail earring. :devil:


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> I admit to not being good with numbers so correct me if I'm wrong, but that looks like six guns to me. How stupid does a person have to be to (1) not know how many guns he has (up to about 25 anyway; assuming it can be hard to keep track after that) and (2) not be able to count them accurately as they appear in the photo?


Well you have a point here, I do not know how many I have, only an approximate number, which is 100.

They are stacked in three safes and assorted locations on and off the property.

I do know however, how many machine guns I have, they are well guarded, restricted info though.


----------



## paulag1955

Annie said:


> Did you know that Doritos are flammable? Yes! Girl in the woods taught me that. @Marica: check out the wolf tail earring. :devil:


I mean...I didn't *know* they are flammable, but if anyone had ever asked me, which I am sure that no one ever would, I would have guessed that they would burn. The question is...how long do they burn and why would a person burn perfectly good food like that?


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> I mean...I didn't *know* they are flammable, but if anyone had ever asked me, which I am sure that no one ever would, I would have guessed that they would burn. The question is...how long do they burn and why would a person burn perfectly good food like that?


Tinder. Sacrifice one or two to help get the fire started. If the kindling is set up right, it doesn't need to burn long.


----------



## Slippy

paulag1955 said:


> ...How stupid does a person have to be to (1) not know how many guns he has (up to about 25 anyway; assuming it can be hard to keep track after that) and (2) not be able to count them accurately as they appear in the photo?


Y'all have GUNS?!?!?!

When the &#@% did y'all get GUNS?!?!:vs_smile:

(Shout out to the movie "The Ringer"...:vs_laugh


----------



## Old SF Guy




----------



## JustAnotherNut

Talk about a one track mind......as usual the threads end up about guns, unless of course that IS your people skills. 

'shoot first, ask questions later' (which may be the best option in some cases)


But after 30+ years having worked in Customer Service type jobs (including 12 years in a welfare office & 6 years at Walmart), it's no wonder I'd rather be a hermit living alone in the wilderness with my animals than stuck in town, like I am. Sure I have the skills, but if I'm not paid to use them.....I don't.


----------



## paulag1955

JustAnotherNut said:


> Talk about a one track mind......as usual the threads end up about guns, unless of course that IS your people skills.


The guys just validated my point about guns being the most common survival topic.


----------



## Old SF Guy

people skills fall into two categorys,,, can I use them.....can the hurt me. If someone can be useful to me, but can hurt me I tend to keep it simply transactional and cards played close....little to curious, a liitl more stand off, and more security.

No threat to me, means they are then no good for themselves and would eat up my resourses and attract others who would use them differently. I have no stake in that so Imake the break and move along.

Everyone is trying to jack you....and everyone is waiting for you to show a sign of weakness. do neithe, instead reinfornce stregth, brutality and committment.


----------



## Prepared One

MountainGirl said:


> Tinder. Sacrifice one or two to help get the fire started. If the kindling is set up right, it doesn't need to burn long.


Sacrifice a Dorito!!! :vs_OMG: Are you mad woman?????


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Prepared One said:


> Sacrifice a Dorito!!! :vs_OMG: Are you mad woman?????


Sounds like that's your SHTF scenario.....better get stocked up


----------



## rice paddy daddy

paulag1955 said:


> The guys just validated my point about guns being the most common survival topic.


I can't speak for others, but I'm an Old Soldier who collects the tools of the trade.
Military firearms, bayonets, trench knives, etc.
I am not Tacticool, I'd rather have an 80 year old German Mauser rifle than an AR.

However, those old guns will work fine to defend what I love and the possessions I own.


----------



## The Tourist

rice paddy daddy said:


> However, those old guns will work fine to defend what I love and the possessions I own.


I have never ever been in a knock down, drag out fight where survival is actually at state. But I did learn one thing from observing fights.

If challenged by a nut-job who really wants to hospitalize me, I'd draw a knife even if I had a pistol on my hip. For some reason (like when people fear snakes despite having never seen one), a shiny knife with a polished edge represents "violent surgery" to even a mouthy bully.

That's one of the reasons I have suffered only two broken noses. Sure the guy might punch, but even a muscular idiot knows that the rapid loss of blood is a very bad thing.


----------



## Marica

Annie said:


> Did you know that Doritos are flammable? Yes! Girl in the woods taught me that. @Marica: check out the wolf tail earring. :devil:


That IS awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Mad Trapper

rice paddy daddy said:


> I can't speak for others, but I'm an Old Soldier who collects the tools of the trade.
> Military firearms, bayonets, trench knives, etc.
> I am not Tacticool, I'd rather have an 80 year old German Mauser rifle than an AR.
> 
> However, those old guns will work fine to defend what I love and the possessions I own.


I'm fine with that. Pre-64 Winchesters, Ithaca from NY, anything Grarand, J M Browning, S + W before they caved to Clinton, Remington from NY, Colt from Ct.


----------



## The Tourist

*@Annie*, if I'm not mistaken, that is Marica. Now, the background seems a bit 'rural,' but if memory serves that's the old parking lot at the Waukesha Prison. As for the earing, I believe that was a clean kill done by Marica, herself. Being from downtown Milwaukee myself, I think that tail came from a six-pound wharf rat...

...wait a minute! That's one of my flannel shirts!...


----------



## MountainGirl

Prepared One said:


> Sacrifice a Dorito!!! :vs_OMG: Are you mad woman?????


Certifiably. :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## SOCOM42

rice paddy daddy said:


> I can't speak for others, but I'm an Old Soldier who collects the tools of the trade.
> Military firearms, bayonets, trench knives, etc.
> I am not Tacticool, I'd rather have an 80 year old German Mauser rifle than an AR.
> 
> However, those old guns will work fine to defend what I love and the possessions I own.


Right there with you, however being in the trade, and with the population density in this state,

I have accumulated a lot of modern firepower for the balance.

My preferences run to, M1 Garand, M14 and FNFAL, then AK's of different flavors and calibers.

I have 13 M1's, 6 in 30 Cal, 7 in 7.62 NATO, thousands and thousands of rounds of both are already clipped up and in cans.

I have 5 AR's, they are the last of the herd that will be drawn on.


----------



## The Tourist

SOCOM42 said:


> I have 5 AR's, they are *the last of the herd* that will be drawn on.


I have a slant you might have not considered. This applies to the actual use of the firearm.

For example, if I was going to defend myself with a knife, I would grab the most threadbare, worn out, cheapest butcher knife in my wife's kitchen block. Yeah, I have some fantastic defensive knives, but why waste a 200 dollar knife to kill a two-bit hood?

Ergo, I had a few AR-15 style rifles, even a CAR. In putting this collection together I could easily see why Mattel got their toy assault rifles made so realistic. I did buy that CAR, but I also bought a .223 version of an American made Kalashnikov. I would use that fake Colt than risk losing something well-made.


----------



## SOCOM42

My S&W mod 39 was Turned in for evidence after shooting the two perps in my yard at 2 AM in the morning.

Got it back after the trial (coroner's inquest)was over.

During that time I carried either my HP or the Smith mod. 19.

None of my stuff is worn out or even close to it, All the military rifles are rebuilt and in new condition.

I am not worried about a temporary loss of one out here.

The incident occurred in a very liberal city unlike where I live now.

Personally I have no use for a knife as a weapon, learned not to in the army 60 years ago, 

and sure as hell not going to at this age.

I told you in a previous posting about a Filipino Scout trying to teach me, a disaster that was.


----------



## The Tourist

SOCOM42 said:


> I told you in a previous posting about a Filipino Scout trying to teach me, a disaster that was.


I've learned the secret on that issue. You *do not* go looking for a knife teacher. You take classes in fencing!

It's all about the deft adjustments you make with your fingers to move the blade. For example, let's suppose your foil or epee is on the "outside" of your opponents target zone. You just drop the first two fingers of your sword hand a touch and the point drops under and around your opponents blade. Then you do a rapid "extend, lunge" before the guy knows it's over. When in doubt, rub your blade on his as it 'signal' potential movement.

Yeah, I took two classes in high school and a bit by an instructor in college. So, if you want to know how to handle a knife, find an epee instructor...


----------



## SOCOM42

The Tourist said:


> I've learned the secret on that issue. You *do not* go looking for a knife teacher. You take classes in fencing!
> 
> It's all about the deft adjustments you make with your fingers to move the blade. For example, let's suppose your foil or epee is on the "outside" of your opponents target zone. You just drop the first two fingers of your sword hand a touch and the point drops under and around your opponents blade. Then you do a rapid "extend, lunge" before the guy knows it's over. When in doubt, rub your blade on his as it 'signal' potential movement.
> 
> Yeah, I took two classes in high school and a bit by an instructor in college. So, if you want to know how to handle a knife, find an epee instructor...


You do not choose when in the army, they select the instructions and instructors!

Again at my age I will use what I know how to, and I am quite good at it.


----------



## paulag1955

Prepared One said:


> Sacrifice a Dorito!!! :vs_OMG: Are you mad woman?????


You and my husband would get along.


----------



## The Tourist

SOCOM42 said:


> You do not choose when in the army, they select the instructions and instructors!


If I might ask (and I can understand if you decline) just what did they teach you? How in depth was it?


----------



## paulag1955

The Tourist said:


> I've learned the secret on that issue. You *do not* go looking for a knife teacher. You take classes in fencing!
> 
> It's all about the deft adjustments you make with your fingers to move the blade. For example, let's suppose your foil or epee is on the "outside" of your opponents target zone. You just drop the first two fingers of your sword hand a touch and the point drops under and around your opponents blade. Then you do a rapid "extend, lunge" before the guy knows it's over. When in doubt, rub your blade on his as it 'signal' potential movement.
> 
> Yeah, I took two classes in high school and a bit by an instructor in college. So, if you want to know how to handle a knife, find an epee instructor...


Now that is a fascinating piece of information.


----------



## SOCOM42

The Tourist said:


> If I might ask (and I can understand if you decline) just what did they teach you? How in depth was it?


No decline, I just don't remember anything about it, it was part of the hand to hand we were taught.

As I said it was 60 years ago and in AIT, most of that time was just a blur in memory,

save a few memorable points, that was not one of them.

I do remember he had a bolo that he had killed Japs with that he used in some training.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Mad Trapper said:


> I'm fine with that. Pre-64 Winchesters, Ithaca from NY, anything Grarand, J M Browning, S + W before they caved to Clinton, Remington from NY, Colt from Ct.


I've got all that covered, except my Winchester Model 94 is a late model, produced by FN using CNC machines. Fit, finish, and mechanics are fine.


----------



## The Tourist

*@RPD*, due to the typical changeable weather of Wisconsin, I would like to buy a stainless steel lever action rifle that fires a .44 Mag and/or a .44 SPL. I have no current use for a .444 or a .45-70.

I think it would a meaningful purchase. After all, I might get old someday, and I won't be able to slash every poser...


----------



## MI.oldguy

No guns here.tragic accident Y'all.:vs_smirk:


----------



## Slippy

Rossi R92 is available in Stainless and .44 Rem Mag
https://www.rossiusa.com/product-details.cfm?id=163&category=8&toggle=&breadcrumbseries=


----------



## MountainGirl

MI.oldguy said:


> No guns here.tragic accident Y'all.:vs_smirk:


None here either. My ways are a bit quieter.


----------



## The Tourist

Slippy said:


> Rossi R92 is available in Stainless and .44 Rem Mag


Hey, Slippy, thanks for the picture. _That's the type of rifle I'm looking for_. We do have a Cabela's near my home, but I don't think I've seen any stainless rifles there. They say that if you don't like the weather in Wisconsin you should just wait for ten minutes. Knowing that, I would like a stainless rifle for rain or snow. I've been to the cabin my best man built, and it was a slog in waist deep snow to get there.


----------

